# cheap cpu



## Penguin738 (Apr 15, 2012)

i am making a computer for World of Warcraft , and minecraft, and i was wondering if this cpu will run them smoothly.i am using this gpu:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161403

and using this cpu with it 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116409
i was going to get the Pentium g630, but my budget restricted it to this. Will this work? If really necessary, i can upgrade to the pentium g630, but i'de like to stick with the celeron to stay in budget.


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 15, 2012)

it should work. that is the CPU I will be building with when it gets here.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 15, 2012)

it should just be a downcocked pentium, thus should do about the same thing. I had the budget for more, but with Ivy right around the corner I did not see the point. 

Anyway, you will not have to upgrade right away.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's what i figured, eventually when i have more money, ill upgrade to an i3 ivy bridge, but for now, i don't have enough for a new one anyways so ill use a cheap one.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 15, 2012)

get a 6770 or 5770, onlt difference really is power consumption and the 5 and 6770's are the same performance or better


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 15, 2012)

i got the 7750 because i want to minimize my power consumption. it also let me use a 300W vs a 400 or 500W


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 16, 2012)

what psu are you getting?

and why do you want low power? using that might save you like 1 dollar a month max, and i think that's way over, it's more like 10 cents or so i think max.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

i was going to use a 300W with the 7750, before that, i was going to use a 400W or 500W with the radeon 6770.. u sure it saves that little? running 8ish hours a day?


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

in our state, assuming I am reading it right, then a 500Watt PSU cost $.22 per 2 hours to run. A 300 watt would cost $.22 per 3.3 hours  to run. So you are not saving much.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

true, ok.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 16, 2012)

actually i did the math and it looks like 10 bucks a month off the numbers you said and the 8hrs/d, ~16 vs. ~26.

But i was more saying what psu are you looking to buy? And also those numbers are running max the whole time, pretty sure they drop down the power when they aren't being stressed don't they?


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

They do drop power. And I am assuming that it was maxed and dividing a Kw/h up to figure it out.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

yeah they do, and i was planning on using 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151086
with the radeon 7750 or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121474
with a 400W ps, dont know what one


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

is the radeon 6770 much better then the 7750? from what i saw(on a comparison), it uses half the power, and is only a little worse, but half the power usage


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

here's a few more questions too, wolf, you linked a usb WiFi thing on my other forum, but if i dont have a LAN card, whats a good card and adaptor/receiver?(i'm 50ish feet and 5 walls from my modem), also, would it be better to go AMD, or should i stick with my current Intel setup?And if anyone wants to show me a good Amd setup for under 500(windows 7 must be included) without tax/shipping, that'd be cool, so i could compare the two


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

I would stay with Intel, they are faster and you will have far better upgrade potential. 

With that wifi adapter I linked you do not need anything but a USB port to use it. You should be good at 50 feet, but you might just want to get a 100' ethernet cable, will cost a little more, but will be faster at those distances. 

You don't need a LAN card. It is integrated into the motherboard.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

oh ok, so get a 100ft Ethernet?
 and will my computer bottleneck with the celeron g630 and the radeon 6770? oh, and i looked at my modem yesterday(just because) and there's all the different ports that look like Ethernet, but their different colored... are they different ports? or just so you can color code your systems if needed?
and on the AMD vs Intel for my setup. you said the Intel is faster and more upgradable, but i probably won't upgrade for years, and want the best possible system for now, and for 80$ you can get a much faster processor with AMD then Intel.... From what I've seen, Intel isn't better until the 120$ price range.


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

I am not sure on yours. I know on my modem, there is a dedicated port for upload (I guess for a server or something) and 3 that can do computer to computer or computer to internet. They are clearly labeled. 

What model modem  do you have? That will help us to help you. 

The Celeron g530 (I assume thats what you mean) probably will bottleneck the 6770 a little, but not a noticeable amount.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

never mind, my modem says which one is for Ethernet.. is there only one? or do i use the computer to internet or whatever?
If i am not going to upgrade for a long time (as long as it lives, or like 3-4 years), i think AMD is better performance in my price range


----------



## Benny Boy (Apr 16, 2012)

A couple ?'s about the upgrade potential is, /what would its future use be/ and what components would require upgrades/ from the current specs? 
Whatever else you upgrade, you'll still have that $50 Biostar and you'll be adding $100 to the cost of whatever other mb you upgrade to.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103886
that AMD processor looks alot faster for 78$ then the 2.7ghz pentium ide get with Intel for $80


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

it only looks faster. The intel will do more.


----------



## Benny Boy (Apr 16, 2012)

Penguin738 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103886
> that AMD processor looks alot faster for 78$ then the 2.7ghz pentium ide get with Intel for $80



Its 68 not 78.  It has 3 cores, potential to unlock to x4, and will overclock. The Pentium can do none of that.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 16, 2012)

in like 2 or 3 years that processor won't do much in gaming, the gpu might be able to scrape by at medium resolutions though. you'll prob want to upgrade the processor at least at some point, or just sell it in 2 years and restart.


----------



## Benny Boy (Apr 16, 2012)

jonnyp11 said:


> in like 2 or 3 years that processor won't do much in gaming


Don't know which one your talking about. The Pentium and the Athlon II are both being phased out.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 16, 2012)

Benny Boy said:


> Don't know which one your talking about. The Pentium and the Athlon II are both being phased out.



oops, was looking at the last page when i posted, but really it applies to both sorta, they are both fairly week even for today's main-stream games


----------



## Benny Boy (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's an AMD and I'm going to test your budget only because you inquired about an ssd for 35^ and you've mentioned an $80 cpu. I don't know what your budget is based on. Amount you _want _to spend, amount you _can_ spend, or a prebuilt comparisom. And I'm not asking because it doesn't matter. I'm just putting this here to give you options.
Only $5 more than the other one(no mir tho),it comes with 2 fans, and it's Lian Li.
LIAN LI Lancool PC-K57 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

Plenty of power with this Corsair, 10 off instantly, has a 20 mir, and the combo on this nice ASRock 970 mb saves another 15.
CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply 

For it's price/potential, and a speedy performer. 
AMD Athlon II X3 450 Rana 3.2GHz Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Desktop Processor ADX450WFGMBOX 

W/ good A-Data 1600 memory. 
HIS H685FN1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity 

Or this which is a bit better.
EVGA SuperClocked 01G-P3-1363-KR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video ...


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

my budget cant go up at all.. so what do you guys reccomend? as a final build? 400 dollars for the parts(the other 100 was taken away for win.7)
And should i get a Intel pentium or that 3.3Ghz AMD?


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

i want this to be able to run games on normal to high settings for 2 years, nothing else is required. and get the most performance possible now, and i hope to not upgrade this computer for 3ish years, when i will just get a higher budget and start from scratch.


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

if you are going to start from scratch then, then just go AMD now. I won't guarantee max on your games now or then, but it will be closer than the intel probably. You can overclock it some and be better.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

ok, what gpu/psu should i get? and what about mobo/cpu?


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103904
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231311
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121474
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138293
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208042
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118031
havent decided on power, anyone have any psu recommendations? and will that cpu bottleneck the video card? Is this a good build, to not be upgraded for a few years?


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

a 6770 or 5770. maybe a GTX550ti I think they are around the same price. 

yes, I think it will, but anything in this price range will. You can add 100 to the budget by using windows 8 CP instead of 7. Runs about the same, but may have some bugs. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso 
With that 100 you go go back to intel and get an i3-2100 and you would be far ahead of the AMD offerings. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157246
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115078 

with windows 8 you are still $5 ahead from your original build. And upgradability to ivybridge when you want to upgrade in the future.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 16, 2012)

Drivers are an issue right now with W8, especially video drivers.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

w8? im a noob =P


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

windows 8. Its the next not so great windows. And I will have to check it out, but I never had any GPU driver issues. Again, been a while since I checked it.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

when does windows 8 come out? should this be a deciding factor in my build?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 16, 2012)

Windows 8 is free as a consumer preview (Beta), I have been using it since it was released.
It will deactivate in January if I remember right.
I had to use older Vista 64 bit drivers for my vid card.
Many are complaining about lack of drivers right now.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

when is the full version coming out? and either way ill just stick with win.7 because i have win.xp now, and im upgrading it.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 16, 2012)

what do u guys think about my setup? should i go intel or AMD for my setup?and please post any decent setups you can find.


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 16, 2012)

Intel. AMD. It's all up to you. AMD will look fast. Intel is fast. But again up to you. 

The pros for AMD is that you get a slim chance of unlocking to a better processor, but that is risky and probably not going to happen on a cheap board, and you can easily overclock it. If you are fairly new to computers and looking for 100% stability, then these do not matter in the least. 

Intel is faster IPC. meaning that a 1MHz intel (sandybridge single core) will do more than a 1MHz AMD (Athlon 2, Phenom 2, or FX single core).


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 16, 2012)

Please post full system specs of your final build descision.


----------



## Benny Boy (Apr 16, 2012)

Penguin738 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116986
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103904
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231311
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121474
> ...


^ After a decent ps, and the 2nd fan that that case needs, its going to be $560 out the door and has a $20 mir.


Penguin738 said:


> should i go intel or AMD for my setup?and please post any decent setups you can find.


This is $570 out the door. It has $40 in rebates and a $10 GC. When the rebates come back, you could sell the 6770 , add the $50 to it, and get a bigger gpu.

AMD Athlon II X3 450 Rana 3.2GHz Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Desktop Processor ADX450WFGMBOX 
Should be able to easily oc to 3.5 or more on the stock cooler. Even if it doesn't make it to x4, it still has 3 cores and pretty sure that will come in handy in raids.

ASRock 970 EXTREME3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard 
Good board for the $. Latest chipsets/socket + Corsair CX500 makes it ready for gpu upgrade.

GIGABYTE GV-R677D5-1GD Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card 

G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-8GAB 

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

LG DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH24NS90 - OEM 

HEC Blitz Black Steel Edition ATX Mid Tower Computer Chassis Gaming Case w/ Front Blue LED 120mm Fan & Top 120mm Fan 
The Lian Li Lancool PC-57K is a lot more than $10 better.

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM 

Either way, Intel or AMD, you could nickel and dime this down a bit but I don't think it's worth the performance loss. For $500/sub $500 you should look at the used market.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 16, 2012)

No, Celeron CPU won't do.  You need i3 for normal gaming.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jamebonds1 said:


> No, Celeron CPU won't do.  You need i3 for normal gaming.


I am only going to run World of Warcraft, and minecraft..World of warcraft is super easy for computers to run, and Minecraft will do fine with the 8gb ram.
And thats why i wanna go with AMD, it will be a good processor for the same price as the intel.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cant i just use this mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138293
and ddr3 1333 ram? i know the one you posted is better for upgrading, but when this computer needs upgrading, i will probably go Intel.. And hasn't AMD announced thier going to stop making processors soon? so what would be the point in going over budget to upgrade in the future, if theres not going to be any available upgrades for that brand? And this computer can't go over $500 before shipping/tax.And, ill go with that case you posted, because its $10 more, and comes with top fan included, making it about the same price...( and it looks cool)


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 17, 2012)

where'd you hear that, they have stopped making all phenom II processors, a.k.a., last generation processors, same way as when ivy comes out intel will stop making the sandy bridge processors. And the next gen/revision of FX processors which i believe are coming out like this summer, should be better than the current ones, i think they might equal the power of sandies, not gonna say ivies though.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wolf, on a forum i made about an internet question, you said i should get the WiFi adapter you got.I forgot to mention/ask a few things.I am 50 ft(50 ft Ethernet wouldn't fit) from my modem, 5 walls in between? And everyone says only go with WiFi if your on a laptop, but mines a desktop, and it doesn't have a LAN(or the internet connection) card. So should i get a WiFi adapter(usb), or a 100 ft Ethernet cable, and do either of them require me to buy one of those LAN or whatever their called cards(the one for the internet)?


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

But, i still need to keep it under $500, and i'de rather have a decent non upgradeable computer in that budget, than a more expensive Mobo that's upgradeable.So will that motherboard work with my setup? Ill post what i was thinking for a final setup in a few minutes.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 17, 2012)

the thing is, not only is the mobo more upgradeable, but also more reliable, higher quality, and has better support and warranties. Also, for the internet, a ethernet cord should be a lot faster at that distance and more reliable too (and are you sure you ain't got one, pretty sure every mobo made in the past like 15 years has one), but most people recommend a pci/pci-e x1 wifi card for a more reliable and powerful connection, although most modern usb dongles still work fine.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

but should i sacrafise gpu/cpu for mobo?


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

can you find a build under 500$(before tax/shipping,must include win.7)with a better mobo?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 17, 2012)

what city/state are you in? or you could just check microcenter.com, they have good cpu/mobo combo deals and all, and their ram is pretty cheap too.

I got a phenom x4 960t, a decent but lower end gigabyte am3+ mobo together for 110 (and 10 rebat, mobo ends up free) and 8gb's of 1333 ram, and a 60gb ocz agility 3 ssd for just under 260, then i had a decent cheap case and a corsait tx750 already, then stuck windows 8 on for free. actually trying to sell it for ~430 in the for sale section and you can't build it for that little anywhere else or even at there now since that promo ended.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

Napa, California


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

i wanted to get everything from newegg though, because thats the only computer brand my dad agrees with(for now), so unless its a super good deal, i want it to be on newegg


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

when i put my build together, it ended up 600 dollars total...could i put a 6670 instead of the 6770, and a dual core vs the triple core? how much would the performance go down?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 17, 2012)

for the games you named a dual core would work fine and a 6670 should do fine.

and it's a bit of a drive but if you're going that way anytime soon

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=napa,...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CEUQ8gEwAA

and actually the deal is still running and 10 bucks less!! But it's outa stock there, but the fx-4100 and the asus is still cheaper and faster, add a cooler master hyper 212+ for 30 and you could easily hit about 4.5ghz i think.

http://www.microcenter.com/specials/promotions/AMDbundlePROMO.html


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

wait, that google maps didnt have any location on it but napa, and which combo/deal is it on the microcenter link?


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

i dont think i'de be able to drive anywhere for it, ill try tho. If i cant, any good newegg setups you can find for those games.the same price, 500 without tax/shipping, must include win.7


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 17, 2012)

i got a decent newegg build together but it's 500 without the case.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

its fine, can you post the build? and i have an ancient dell case thats huge, would that work? its a dell dimension 2400


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.882732

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231424

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102952

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.904897

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151244

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986

and has 35 in rebates, so you could get like an NZXT Gamma case, but that dimension looks to be mATX from some pices, so it might work.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

ok, thanks, ill post back when i get enough time to look through the setup


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

is that better then getting a radeon 6770 and a cheaper mb?


----------



## Benny Boy (Apr 17, 2012)

Penguin738 said:


> is that better then getting a radeon 6770 and a cheaper mb?


No. Better isn't cheaper.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

but its spending less on a mobo and more on a graphics card


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

whats the difference between 6670:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=tz77mzzfquac

and 6770:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121474
performance wise?


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, and i need to order my computer in the next 3ish days, because im having surgery soon , and will be in a wheelchair for 6 weeks, and crutches for 4, so i want to be able to play World of warcraft and minecraft during that time(mainly Wow, because minecraft is purely ram). So please post your guy's final recommended build, and ill post what one i chose.


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 17, 2012)

okay. Spend more on the motherboard. A cheap motherboard will just bottleneck you. 

the 6670 is not that much below the 6770 from what I see. You will see a difference though. I would just et the 6670 now and save up for a better card latter, like a 6870 or 7870, or gtx 560ti. They will be great.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Penguin738 said:


> I am only going to run World of Warcraft, and minecraft..World of warcraft is super easy for computers to run, and Minecraft will do fine with the 8gb ram.
> And thats why i wanna go with AMD, it will be a good processor for the same price as the intel.



That's good but I should warning you.  You won't able to play Crysis 2 in max setting or any other game like that.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm going to run Wow on normal setting, what fps do u guys think i'de get with 6670 and Intel celeron g530? and how much better would my fps be with the triple core 3.2 Ghz from amd(previously linked)?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 18, 2012)

shouldn't be much difference from the amd to the intel (WoW isn't a demanding game, it's made so old now anything modern could run it fine, i know my friend's dual core pentium 2ghz laptop with like hd2000 or something like that runs WoW fine and it's nothing compared to that setup), but the combo i linked is good, 10 off the pentium g620 which has .2ghz higher clock, and more l3 cache which will help some.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 18, 2012)

may be old but it still has had enhancements made to it, it now supports dx11 and other fancy graphical doodads. but as was said, on lower settings it should be okay


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

final setup, yes or no?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121096
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102952
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371029
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231311
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138332
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116409
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986
and a cheap anti-static wristband.. is it good, and what should i get in terms of internet, a wifi adapter? is that power supply enough? and what fps range do you think this will pull in World of Warcraft on low settings? thanks


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Penguin738 said:


> I'm going to run Wow on normal setting, what fps do u guys think i'de get with 6670 and Intel celeron g530? and how much better would my fps be with the triple core 3.2 Ghz from amd(previously linked)?



That would be 50 to 60 FPS on celeron and 40 to 55 FPS on AMD X3.  I can't promise that Athlon is better for gaming you know?  I had Athlon before and it is not very good for gaming.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

kk, im going to buy that setup i posted.. can you make sure everything is compatible for me? i checked, but got kind of confused. and what do u think i should do for internet?


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 18, 2012)

It is good setup.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

kk thanks


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

just looked, and found this wifi adapter.. what do you think of it? im 50ft 5 walls from modem
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833180079
and are you Sure that 400W power supply is big enough?


----------



## Benny Boy (Apr 18, 2012)

The CX500 is $5 less and the 1600 is $3 more.
The Samsung burner is $9 less.
What happened to 500? Your over 600.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

its only 533 without tax/ship


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

and thats because of the 20$ wifi adapter, and the wristband


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

is this the samsung CD drive u were talking about?
http://www.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingItem.aspx?ItemList=N82E16827151244
what do u mean by "the 1600 is $3 more"?


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

and the prices im going by is before mir.
My setup is only like 512 with mir


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 18, 2012)

I would really go with those 2 combos i linked, the rebates put you back in budget and you get so much more that way. That 600w modular great brand power supply is only a couple bucks more after the 12 off from the combo and comes with basically the same hdd but it's already cheaper than that WD before the combo, and that better mobo and better processor is only 13 more after it's bundle savings. Also, that dvd drive i linked is way cheaper and all.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

what combos? what page?


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

i found them.. i know its better, but i'm already 30 bucks over budget, and im not counting rebates.
but is my setup ok? and i want to lowest power supply i can use, cause my dad will be mad if its really high.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 18, 2012)

your build is fine, i'd just show him both and ask about one if not both of the changes.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 18, 2012)

I dont need to buy anything else to make it do i? and if not, thanks a lot guys! sorry about all the questions, it's just my first time building a computer, and i don't wanna argue with my dad about it for months, have him say yes, then it not work =P.


----------



## Penguin738 (Apr 19, 2012)

One last thing.. my psu 400w is on sale, but is 400W enough?


----------

